# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  ¿Como empezaste en la magia?

## Alejando Revuelta

Os dejo mi aportación para el canal de "Mago Bosco". Consiste en responder a una pregunta que el te formula, en este caso; ¿Como empezaste en la magia?.. En el vídeo se hace una breve reseña al poema "El Cuervo" de Edgar Allan Poe, detalle que guarda relación con uno de mis números de mentalismo y teatro. Check it¡¡¡




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXB7RmLsFCs

----------

